# Rear Luggage Box Suppliers/Manufacturers



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone 


I wonder if any of you know of any supplier or manufacture to order suppliers preferably south of the midlands that sell or make to order back boxes. I am aware of Sporty Trailers in Lincoldshire but was wondering if there are any other suppliers out there. Thanks in advance


Motorhomer


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

didn't vanbitz do them??

8)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> didn't vanbitz do them??
> 
> 8)


I will check it out Twooks

Thanks

Motorhomer


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I know you want something South, but my Back Box was made by Sporty Trailers and is a first class piece of kit - expensive, but worth every penny!!!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> didn't vanbitz do them??
> 
> 8)


Hi twooks

Other half has checked Van Bitz but if they did do them they dont now as far as he could see. Thanks for taking the trouble to reply.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

RobMD said:


> I know you want something South, but my Back Box was made by Sporty Trailers and is a first class piece of kit - expensive, but worth every penny!!!


Hi RobMD

Yes we are from hampshire but recently when up that way we visited them on reccomendation of someone on another list. They look very strong. Wish it had a more softer angled look. We have a quote from them but they want the vehicle 8.30am until 4.30pm & as this will be late October early November in the wilds of Lincolnshire we wonder what we will do all day. Neither of us are able to do much walking at the moment. They also want 50% of the cost up front which I think is a bit steep.

What vehicle base / conversion do you have? What sort of weight do you put int yours? We are hoping to go down to a long wheelbase panel van with 2 rear doors.

I would agree with you. They are well made but pricey.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Try PWS IN Poole Dorset I think they make them 01202 746851 David Spreadbury. Try a web search as they have a site.
Eddie


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

FIAMMA do them - ULTRA-BOX 360 BACK BOX

Try their website http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html

Barry


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

motorhomer said:


> twooks said:
> 
> 
> > didn't vanbitz do them??
> ...


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

BarryandSue said:


> FIAMMA do them - ULTRA-BOX 360 BACK BOX
> 
> Try their website http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html
> 
> Barry


hello Barry & Sue,

Thanks for the post unfortunately they do not do what we want. handy to know of that site though for another time in the future.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

ehmcc said:


> Try PWS IN Poole Dorset I think they make them 01202 746851 David Spreadbury. Try a web search as they have a site.
> Eddie


Hi Eddie

that name sounds familiar. Although they dont have them on their website I will be emailing them. If they dont do them they may know of a compqny who does because I am sure I have heard of someone on or near that industrial estate that does make boxes to order.

If any one lives in to the North of Reading again there is someone there that we heard of some years ago but I just cant remember the name. Of course they may no longer be in business.

Thanks again Eddie

Motorhomer


----------

